# Serrasalmus Gouldingi



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how fuckin lucky are you to own that guy man i would kill a 1000 virgin hermaphrodites for a chance to keep one of those badboys.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Trigga said:


> how fuckin lucky are you to own that guy man i would kill a 1000 virgin hermaphrodites for a chance to keep one of those badboys.


Really? I might consider selling mine....


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

thought yours died?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Plum said:


> how fuckin lucky are you to own that guy man i would kill a 1000 virgin hermaphrodites for a chance to keep one of those badboys.


Really? I might consider selling mine....
[/quote]
you have one??







let me know when you do ill get a tank ready for him


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

NICE


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

where did you get him i have never seen someone have them


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> where did you get him i have never seen someone have them


Got him from a p-fury member.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Just beautiful...


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

never seen anything like that before, nice fish


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

New pic


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

never seen such nice pics dude. Might have just found one of the best lookin p's on this site.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Demon Darko said:


> never seen such nice pics dude. Might have just found one of the best lookin p's on this site.


Thanks Demon Darko


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Super nice fish. Is it just me or does it look like it has a purple tint to it?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah I see it too. Kind of iridescence to it's flanks.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How the heck did you get a hold of this guy? It was sweet looking, it really sucks that it's not around anymore cuz great looking fish and there isn't too many of these around.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Ja said:


> How the heck did you get a hold of this guy? It was sweet looking, it really sucks that it's not around anymore cuz great looking fish and there isn't too many of these around.


I got lucky, a member was selling him so I picked him up. I really want to get another one soon.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

What the hell dou you mean it's not around anymore Ja? What happened to it???


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Demon Darko said:


> What the hell dou you mean it's not around anymore Ja? What happened to it???


Died.


----------

